# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Septiembre 2012: David Blaine

## Ritxi

*David Blaine White*
 ( Nueva York, 4 de abril de 1973) es un ilusionista, escapista y doble de acrobacias. Es conocido por los trucos de magia que realiza, usualmente en las calles rodeado de personas.

Su familia era de ascendencia puertorriqueña y judía. Blaine creció en Nueva Jersey y se interesó en la magia  a una corta edad, cuando vio a un hombre realizar unos trucos de cartas  en la calle. Su madre, Patrice White, lo apoyó en su interés por la  magia.1 Ella falleció posteriormente, en 1994, producto de un cáncer de ovario.2 Blaine comenzó su carrera con magia callejera, haciendo trucos de cartas, levitación, ilusiones con objetos pequeños como monedas  y trucos con animales. Blaine salía a las calles junto a un camarógrafo  para hacer sus ilusiones frente a personas, logró tener varios  especiales en la televisión como _David Blaine: Street Magic_, _David Blaine: Magic Man_, y _David Blaine: Mystifier_.
 Luego de los trucos en las calles, se dedicó a actos de resistencia. Una de sus grandes influencias ha sido el ilusionista Harry Houdini.
 El 29 de octubre de 2002 publica su libro _Mysterious Stranger_ donde mezclaba su biografía e historia de la magia.


*Hazañas*


El 5 de abril de 1999 fue enterrado vivo, permaneciendo siete días dentro de un ataúd de cristal.3El 27 de noviembre de 2000 permaneció dentro de una estructura de hielo durante 61 h, 40 min y 15 sEl 22 de mayo de 2002 se mantuvo de pie en una pequeña plataforma de 27 m durante 35 hEl 5 de septiembre de 2003 vive en una cámara transparente durante 44 días encerrado, sin comida, sólo alimentándose de líquidos. La caja transparente fue suspendida a 9 m de altura sobre el río Támesis, frente a la Tower Bridge en Londres, Inglaterra.El 1 de mayo de 2006 ingresó a una burbuja en el Lincoln Center de Nueva York,  para permanecer sumergido bajo el agua durante 1 semana sin dormir ni  ingerir comida sólida. Al final de esta prueba intentó superar el récord  mundial de inmersión sin respiración (Apnea Estática), de 8 min 58 s del alemán Tom Sietas, sin embargo no lo consiguió al cronometrar 7 min 8 s.El 22 de septiembre de 2008 permaneció colgado en posición invertida durante 44 h, esto lo realizó sobre Central Park en Nueva York.
Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Aprovecho de dejar un video reciente en donde le hace un poco de magia a Michael Phelps:



Ademas después de varios años este 5 de octubre en Nueva York realizara una nueva hazaña, 1 millón de volts pasaran por su cuerpo por un lapso de 3 días , acá dejo el adelanto :

----------


## Odran

Gracias por iniciar este hilo! Blaine, aunque sea muy distutido por algunos por haber usado trucos de camara en sus shows, creo que es un buen mago con un tipo de magia digamos "comercial", que llega a la gente, conecta y los deja patidifusos. Fue el culpable hace muchos años de que empezase a interesarme por la cartomagia, asi que me encantaria saber vuestra opinion de el. Voy a tratar de rescatar las informacion sobre el en webs en ingles y comparto lo que encuentre de interesante. Saludos!

----------


## Odran

Por cierto... ese efecto de la baraja que va desapareciendo... siempre me ha fascinado my no he encontrado como hacerlo. Me podeis indicar alguna pista por favor? libro, video, conjuro... algo! Gracias

----------


## eidanyoson

Pista: ¿Sabes hacer una cascada? Con el principio vale...

----------


## Odran

Jajaja, vamos a obviar el sentido mas divertido de esa pregunta... Si, se hacer una cascada, aunque no perfecta ni mucho menos... no se me ocurre como usar la cascada para obtener ese efecto. Supongo que hablamos de una floritura despues de la mezcla americana, no?

Volviendo a Blaine, el record de Apnea si lo consigui batir posteriormente, y lo sobrepaso por 10 minutos al recordman mundial. Estando sumergido casi 18 minutos sino recuerdo mal. Evidentemente la respuesta no se hizo esperar, y pocos meses mas tarde el anterior campeon volvio a superar la marca...

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> Jajaja, vamos a obviar el sentido mas divertido de esa pregunta... Si, se hacer una cascada, aunque no perfecta ni mucho menos... no se me ocurre como usar la cascada para obtener ese efecto. Supongo que hablamos de una floritura despues de la mezcla americana, no?


Lo que te dice Eydan es correcto, por ser un sitio publico no puedo hablar mas de la cuenta pero piensa en el momento en el que haces la cascada y piensa en métodos para hacer una ilusión similar a la que hizo David, seguro que das con algo interesante..

----------


## eidanyoson

No me refiero a la que se ahce después de una mezcla americana; me refiero a lo que los americanos llaman "the spring":

----------


## Ritxi

No creo que este sea el post adecuado para hablar de esta o aquella técnica.

¡Venga, quiero más datos sobre Blane!!

----------


## Edo Sánchez

A dos dias de la gran hazaña , aca dejo otro adelanto con David hablando sobre los riesgos de lo que va a realizar :

----------


## Edo Sánchez

También aprovecho de dejar un dato sobre la gran oportunidad de realmente poder hablar con David Blaine. Este jueves 4 de octubre, en el sitio reddit.com estará nada menos que David . Y la idea es al estilo Ask Anything, es decir pregunta lo que quieras a David y el responderá las preguntas que considere mas interesantes. De hecho hace unas semanas atrás estuvo el polémico mago enmascarado, y a pesar de que varios se le fueron encima igualmente contesto varias preguntas bien polémicas.

Me acabo de fijar en el sitio, y el mismo David hace menos de 20 minutos creo el tema para que sus seguidores puedan hacer las preguntas. Para quien quiera hacerle alguna pregunta de cualquier tipo acá dejo el link :
i am david blaine and new to reddit : IAmA

----------


## Odran

No encuentro gran cosa mas de Blaine que no se haya dicho aqui. Solo que participa anualmente en eventos beneficos, actua en hospitales de niños, unidad de quemados, etc, para recaudar fondos de caridad. Tambien lo hizo para Haiti.
Ha actuado para Clintom, Bill Gates, Google... Vaya que esta forrao! jaja.
Si alguien sabe mas datos o donde encontrarlos en guiri, yo puedo traducirlo.

----------


## rave

Por mi parte aportaré que tiene barajas personalizadas, con las que el actúa.

Algunas de sus barajas son:

Bee split spades en color negro y blanco
Split spades lion en colores negro, rojo y azul
White lions series A en dos colores
White lions series B en dos colores
Black label white lions

Sus barajas están bien posicionadas entre los amantes de los naipes y muchos magos las usan. El suele usar unas split spades lion de color negro.

Tiene una serie de 3 cajas para aprender cartomagia, llamadas "Learn Magic", en cada una de estas cajas viene una baraja y algunos juegos.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Aca el momento exacto cuando se electrocuta al tirar un escupitajo:

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Quedan un poco mas de 3 horas para terminar la hazaña , aca dejo el link para quien quiera ver las ultimas horas:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ultraboo...?feature=watch

----------

